# hartwell



## luker99 (Dec 25, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where to look in the regs to find how far from a dock you have to be to hunt on Hartwell.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 26, 2013)

This is all i could find on Hartwell. I would call the number provided and ask to be sure.


http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/1397


----------



## weathermantrey (Dec 26, 2013)

I don’t duck hunt, but I do work near the lake and spooked at least a dozen mallards out of the back of a cove one morning last week.


----------



## WillF (Dec 26, 2013)

Where a good place to hunt on hartwell?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 26, 2013)

^lol


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 26, 2013)

WillF..please read the sticky entitled "Forum is open please read"...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2013)

WillF said:


> Where a good place to hunt on hartwell?





http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=782368


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Call the district office and ask to speak to Jess Fleming.  If he isnt in, call back.  He handles all the hunting related business on hartwell.  If it dosnt come out of his mouth, do not believe it.  Ive gotten some bad info from the corp office over the years.  He will clarify anything you need to know.  BTW, youre wasting your time going to hartwell.  Seems like everybody in the state of ga. decided they were going to hunt hartwell this year.  12-20 boats out setting up every morning right before shooting light.  In the past, we would only see 2-3 other boats.


----------



## white lab (Dec 26, 2013)

x2 You can call Jess Fleming at Hartwell Project Office   1-888-893-0678, ext. 335, or 706-856-0335. hope it helps


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 26, 2013)

I've been told by sc dnr no distance restrictions on corp lakes, but that being said dont go sitting beside anyone's dock.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yea theres no restrictions.  You can hunt right beside a dock.  I wouldnt do it though.  Common courtesy.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 26, 2013)

I would like to add that im speaking about lake Hartwell only.  Lanier and some other corp lakes have very strict rules.


----------



## luker99 (Dec 26, 2013)

thanks for the info gw was boat ramp this morning but left before I could load boat and ask him.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 26, 2013)

WillF said:


> Where a good place to hunt on hartwell?



 lol


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 26, 2013)

WillF said:


> Where a good place to hunt on hartwell?



The water.........


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 26, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> The water.........



Sarcasm isn't necessary.


The bank is a good place to hunt at hartwell


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 26, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> The water.........



psh
Sarcasm is welcomed and well received 
#youdoyou


----------



## RAYM (Dec 26, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> The water.........



They have an area in front of the dam marked off to hunt with orange markers


----------



## RAYM (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 26, 2013)

RAYM said:


> They have an area in front of the dam marked off to hunt with orange markers



Don't listen to these guys!
The duck hunting areas are on the bank where you see white sand


----------



## RAYM (Dec 26, 2013)

jay sullivent said:


> Don't listen to these guys!
> The duck hunting areas are on the bank where you see white sand



There's something about that sand the cormorants can't get enough of it!


----------



## RAYM (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## GSURugger (Dec 26, 2013)

raym said:


> View attachment 767877



lolz


----------



## RAYM (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## GSURugger (Dec 26, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2013)

Be nice guys!


----------

